#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  << MODJES hebben nieuwe namen >>

## moderator

Ter informatie,

Vanaf vandaag hebben de deelnemers aan het forum die ook moderating taken uitvoeren voor hun moderator taken een eigen profiel ter beschikking gekregen.

Op deze manier hopen we duidelijker dan in het verleden het verschil tussen iemands persoonlijke mening en een reactie als MODJE te laten blijken.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Jeroen

Als de nieuwe modjes dan ook es met een nieuwe start beginnen en eens dat Technisch forum doorlopen,... Het vragen of iemand een PCM90 of PCM91 of een d-2 in de aanbieding heeft is niet echt technisch, ook hoeken voor op boxen is weer een ander verhaal.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------

